# Anyone interested in a blog hop about elves and fantasy - 15 July onward?



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd love to be in it too  I've just re-released my m/m fantasy The Chosen and I was just thinking of blog hops to try and help promote it.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmm, well I wouldn't mind a chance for readers to see my book, and I wouldn't mind writing a bit about fantasy either.  Count me in.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you mean participating? Because I might be interested. But I can't organize anything at the moment.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll put my hand up for organising it, but I've never organised one before, LOL!

Has anyone got particular dates in mind? The ones I've participated in usually lasted between 3-5 days.

I'd vote for August, that would give us some time to get things ready and write our articles etc.

What has happened in the blog hops I've been in before were:
A) You posted a graphic on your blog about the blog hop and linked to the list of the other participants.
B) You posted an article about the subject (fantasy in our case)
C) Each blog or author had a giveaway (such as an ebook for example, but prizes would be up to the individual author) - good place to have your book cover and blurb if you're offering it as a prize 
d) Sometimes the authors banded together to buy a grand prize like a kindle for example, don't know if you'd like to do that, but it is an option.

Any other things we need to do?


Take care,
Annette


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll host you guys en masse on my blog if you want. A post with a thumbnail cover from each of you, a link to that book's Amazon page, a link to each author site, and 4-8 sentences from each of you about your personal worldview that provides the foundational philosophy for your writing. Let me know if you're interested...


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Christopher . . . I would be honoured as a fan of The Hawk and His Boy, currently reading The Shadow at the Gate.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Christopher Bunn said:


> I'll host you guys en masse on my blog if you want. A post with a thumbnail cover from each of you, a link to that book's Amazon page, a link to each author site, and 4-8 sentences from each of you about your personal worldview that provides the foundational philosophy for your writing. Let me know if you're interested...


Thank you, Christopher, I'd be pleased to be in with that 

Annette


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh my, I have many things to say about elves, especially in my Ere setting. I've never done a blog hop though, so someone might have to hold my hand on this. Also, my blog only updates on Fridays if that's an issue.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Would love to participate in this, as well *-*


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

<3 the elves.
I'll be moving house the week of August 1, but before or beyond that, I can focus on a snazzy writeup and co-promotional efforts (maybe the blog posts can be later compiled into a smallish promo ebook (with varied, elvish lore, fantasy recipes, and excerpts? - just a thought). I can definitely help create a banner or three, if needed.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Willo said:


> <3 the elves.
> I'll be moving house the week of August 1, but before or beyond that, I can focus on a snazzy writeup and co-promotional efforts (maybe the blog posts can be later compiled into a smallish promo ebook (with varied, elvish lore, fantasy recipes, and excerpts? - just a thought). I can definitely help create a banner or three, if needed.


That's a lovely idea for a promo book


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds good to me then. I'm thinking of writing mine up like one of those old school D&D 'Ecology of..." articles from Dragon Magazine.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Annette_g said:


> That's a lovely idea for a promo book


 It could be a lot of fun.



Vaalingrade said:


> Sounds good to me then. I'm thinking of writing mine up like one of those old school D&D 'Ecology of..." articles from Dragon Magazine.


Nice.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Please add me to the list. I'd be happy to participate. July 15th and onward is workable for me. You can message me through kboards with details. If enough of us participate, the cost for us to chip in on a prize would be very modest. 

Or, we could all put one of our titles on sale. That way we might actually sell ebooks instead of paying for a prize.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Chrystalla, just let me know whatever date you want me to go live with. I guess anyone who wants to be included in that post can just send me their info direct: cover image, book title, 2 links, and paragraph.

(Thanks, Ryan!)


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Chrystalla, just let me know whatever date you want me to go live with. I guess anyone who wants to be included in that post can just send me their info direct: cover image, book title, 2 links, and paragraph.
> 
> (Thanks, Ryan!)


Love to be a part of this. I've been looking for a blog tour/promo fit for the summer. I've got a Bookpub Feature of the Week running around July 15th as well. 
Just had the third book come out, but it's good to promote the first book as well, or can promote the whole series. Have elves as the Fairy Elders in my books. 
Should I send an IM or email with info?


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Christopher Bunn said:


> I'll host you guys en masse on my blog if you want. A post with a thumbnail cover from each of you, a link to that book's Amazon page, a link to each author site, and 4-8 sentences from each of you about your personal worldview that provides the foundational philosophy for your writing. Let me know if you're interested...


Absolutely! What should we do from here?


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Can I participate offering an audiobook to give away? The winner would receive a promo code to download it from Audible.com for free.

Oh, and yes, the book features an elf! It is titled _The Prisoner_, and it's the first book of The Dark Elf of Syron series of novellas.


----------



## 123nancy (Dec 22, 2012)

Count C.S. Marks in with The Fire King and Elfhunter!


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Can I participate? I'll give away a full omnibus of my Legend of the White Dragon books.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

My Chronicles of Marsdenfel are actually sort of about an elven realm-at least, one that's going through some major problems like enslavement and the mess that ensues after a few generations when the rulers aren't even entirely elfin anymore.

My stories distinguish among elven, elfin, and elvish. I also have two types of elves, which are divided by whether their magic affects plants or animals, and they also differ politically. Marsdenfel, being a -denfel, contains specifically felves, who have plant-based magic. For a multitude of reasons, they are far fewer in number than the telves, who have animal-based magic. The felves and telves also differ in culture, dialects, naming conventions&#8230;

Example: The narrator of _A Fistful of Fire_ is Evonalé. Her name in telvish would be Evonalee.

Books I & II are released. I could give e-copies, either as direct copies or via Smashwords coupon.

What about doing a group sale?


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Would this be open to YA urban fantasies? The first book in my series features faeries, but there are elves in my sequel (to be released in early August). I would be happy to join, if it seemed a good fit with the other books being featured.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Anna K said:


> Would this be open to YA urban fantasies? The first book in my series features faeries, but there are elves in my sequel (to be released in early August). I would be happy to join, if it seemed a good fit with the other books being featured.


Could we do fairies, elves and fantasy, oh my?
Can give away a paperback set of the Crystal Keeper series. Plus, do a coupon on Smashwords. Sounds like the beginnings of something. 
Great way to promote summer reading for kids too.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe The Fair Folk as a whole? Elves, sidhe, pixies, brownies, and just plain guys from Montana?


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, I don't have elves.

Urban fantasy...I do want to be inclusive, but at the same time, I don't read urban fantasy, so I'm not sure how many readers of epic/high fantasy would also read urban fantasy. Or maybe, we include urban fantasy, as it is a branch of fantasy. Readers know the difference themselves.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I've wondered about targeted advertising (directly to lovers of the Fair Folk). Faerieworlds Festival is coming up in late July, and draws in all sorts of fantasy lovers: elves, faeries, and fauns seem to be the most popular (based on costumes). Traditionally published authors always attend, and I've contemplated whether buying ad space would be a complete waste of money or actually target an already established fan base. If a group were to go in on an ad, it might draw more attention. Or be a complete failure. I really have no idea. I do notice that the Iron Fey series has gotten a prominent full-page print ad for the last several years, so they must see some results. Pricing is $125/150 for either a print ad in their guide or a month of banner ads on their website. More info here, if anyone is interested:
http://faerieworlds.com/participate/advertise-with-us/

Has anyone tried really targeted advertising before?


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I simply must draw the line at kobolds. I've lost too many PCs to traps laid by the little buggers.  

Mark me down as another fantasy reader that reads both epic and urban.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Excellent, come one and all! Yet I don't have any magical creatures either . . . just people with gods' powers.

I also want to bring back the idea of a mass 99c sale. David Gaughran suggests this in Let's Get Visible, as "one author dropping a book to 99c isn't exactly Twitter-bait." He says, "Having a good hook for your promo will really help spread word on social media. It could be . . . simply a huge group of authors, across all genres, dropping their prices to 99c for the weekend."

I feel like I'm writing a mini marketing essay.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> Anna K: thank you for this, I had no idea! I will check it out. Although $600....


The price has been my roadblock too. It might be something worth exploring if we had a 'indie fantasy' site, with all our books listed and connected to Amazon. If 15 authors committed, it would be only $10 each for the smallest ad, if I'm reading that right. I would be happy to email and get more info, if enough people were interested. I'm also happy to put the same $10 toward a different form of advertising/promotion if others had ideas.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> Also don't forget The Hobbit movies. Maybe there's a way to link to that, as well?


Hmm. I think it would be a great idea to run another promotion when The Hobbit releases!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> Sounds like a good idea!
> 
> Anna K: if you could shoot them an email and ask that would be great! I wonder if there is anyone we can ask about the effectiveness of such an ad...


This was a few years ago now, but when my book of short stories (dark/fantasy & horror) was with a publisher, the publisher put an ad of I think 6 or 12 books in a genre magazine (the publisher paid for it, I've no idea what the price was). Anyway my book was one of them and in the week after the ad was in the magazine, my ebook got to number 4 in horror at Fictionwise - 2 places ahead of Stephen King, he was no. 6 that week.

We're shortly going away shortly, but I'll be back on Friday and we can start to get organised with what we want to do. 

I think we can include all the different fair folk (or races based on them - immortal or long-lived, magical powers etc.)and urban fantasy too, a lot of people read both, don't they?


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Anna K said:


> The price has been my roadblock too. It might be something worth exploring if we had a 'indie fantasy' site, with all our books listed and connected to Amazon. If 15 authors committed, it would be only $10 each for the smallest ad, if I'm reading that right. I would be happy to email and get more info, if enough people were interested. I'm also happy to put the same $10 toward a different form of advertising/promotion if others had ideas.


Also, note that the website has both print and website ads. The cheapest website ad is $125 for a month, but their cheapest e-mail campaign ad is $200 (suggesting that the e-mail gets more reads or has a higher response rate than the website). If we did something like a month-long sale-or even something like coupons specifically for that site-we could set up a single-image ad that referred to all of us. Just a thought.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> I simply must draw the line at kobolds. I've lost too many PCs to traps laid by the little buggers.
> 
> Mark me down as another fantasy reader that reads both epic and urban.


Kobolds are awesome. I have a soft spot for them - and even played a really cool kobold monk once.

My take on elves is probably not popular on this thread - they are evil critters  Dwarves are far superior to them.

My fantasy so far is an ecclectic mix, without a elf or dwarf to it. Plenty of others though, with minotaurs, goblins and the odd dragon and troll.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

A. S. Warwick said:


> My take on elves is probably not popular on this thread - they are evil critters  Dwarves are far superior to them.


No, no. Please go on. In my non-fantasy series, I have the daoine (the mythological name for the creatures closest to Tolkein elves) and their entire society is all about back-stabbing and survivalism (Faerie in the series is a Deathworld where even the plants want to murder you).


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

A. S. Warwick said:


> My take on elves is probably not popular on this thread - they are evil critters  Dwarves are far superior to them.


Oh no . . . don't get me started!

Seriously, would this endeavor be specifically targeted at elf _fans?_ I do more than just make them wicked, as I explained in this short blog post:

http://johnblackport.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/not-exactly-tolkiens-elves/

My world's definitely more "humanocentric", though I use the orcs and the cat-people more than elves. I just find them more interesting.

The occasional interesting elf character does show up now and then, though they are mostly outcasts in hiding.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Uhhhh, the more we discuss this, the more I think I shouldn't be here at all. I only have everyday fauna and humans in my book.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

I hope so, it's in my tags. 

I have a sort of magic, yes. The Auras are gifts sent down by the gods, and one person can use each god's power. In Aundes Aura, Saera can summon orbs of light and create gigantic flashes that blind people.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Ryan Sullivan said:


> Uhhhh, the more we discuss this, the more I think I shouldn't be here at all. I only have everyday fauna and humans in my book.


Sounds like an exciting new genre --- fantasy about humans! We could call it "Humanocentric"

Who knows, maybe one day the erotica and romance genres will get on the "human bandwagon"


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

+1


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Anna K said:


> I've wondered about targeted advertising (directly to lovers of the Fair Folk). Faerieworlds Festival is coming up in late July, and draws in all sorts of fantasy lovers: elves, faeries, and fauns seem to be the most popular (based on costumes). Traditionally published authors always attend, and I've contemplated whether buying ad space would be a complete waste of money or actually target an already established fan base. If a group were to go in on an ad, it might draw more attention. Or be a complete failure. I really have no idea. I do notice that the Iron Fey series has gotten a prominent full-page print ad for the last several years, so they must see some results. Pricing is $125/150 for either a print ad in their guide or a month of banner ads on their website. More info here, if anyone is interested:
> http://faerieworlds.com/participate/advertise-with-us/
> 
> Has anyone tried really targeted advertising before?
> ...


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Definitely sounds like a good idea, and maybe inexpensive too if we get enough people in on it...


----------



## jsparks (May 18, 2013)

Has a date been set yet? Because I'm writing a novella about dragons that could be done by the middle of July, but I'm not sure.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I emailed Faerieworlds to ask more about advertising and will post here after I hear back. I also like the idea of one group ad. They put on four events a year, across the country. This is the Oregon one. If we get good results, it could be something we put together a regular promotion for.


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Very keen to participate. There are elves in my orcs book


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> As long as there is magic, it's acceptable to me. Although the title does mention elves  I hope we get many stories with the Fair Folk, although all fantasy stories are welcome.
> 
> My thought: if your fantasy doesn't have any known magical creatures as mentioned before - elves, pixies, goblins etc. - then it would be nice if you mentioned them in your blog post during the blog hop even if just to say your story is different because it doesn't have those creatures AND it has other original ones, or something of the sort.
> Those with the known magical creatures should mention in what ways their creatures are different from the expected "norm" (what makes them special).
> I think this would be fun.


Sounds excellent, I'd love to write about that!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm in!  It's been a while since I've participated in any group promos (moved house, new job, etc.) 

I can host a "hub" on specficdaily.com if we need a central point to direct people to - list all of the books with links to Amazon, etc.

I'm still a bit busy but having run a few of these in the past I'm willing to help as I can.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Back from the hospital, got my organising hat on today 

Christopher Bunn, and chrisanthropic have both offered to host the details on their blog and hub, I will also set up a webpage for it. And are we doing the ad? And how much would it be for each of us?

Willo, are you still up for creating a banner for us? (I'm very graphically challenged, LOL!) We need a name I suppose - The Indie Fantasy Blog Hop? Any other ideas?

I was thinking of having the hop run from July 15-19, I think Vaalingrad needed a Friday if I remember.

The 99cent sale. I'm in two minds about this. Would it devalue our books as prizes if we're already selling them for 99cents? Would people rather win a book that's $4.99 or whatever than 99cents? I don't think we'll make it a requirement to participate in the hop, but of course if you want to reduce your price for the hop, that's up to you 

*Authors/particpants - what I need from you:*

Please email me the following info to [email protected] with Fantasy Blog Hop in the subject line:

book cover, blurb and blog or website link where you are going to host your article on the hop.

Prize you are donating for the overall prize: - name of ebook copy, print copy, audio book etc. so I can add the details to rafflecopter.

Would you be willing to donate for us to give away a grand prize such as a kindle or gift certificate? And what amount would you be willing to donate?

Individual prize(s) you are giving away on your blog - whether it's a book, book swag such as bookmarks, postcards etc. Up to you 

One main winner will win a list of our books etc. and perhaps a gift certificate or kindle if we get enough donations.

Closing date for signing up - July 1, that gives me time to get everyone on the website and set up the rafflecopter etc.

For the individual prizes on each blog, you can choose a winner from people who comment on your post.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Would love to participate in this, but I had a quick question:
What is the difference between a 'blog hop' and a 'blog tour?'


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Annette_g said:


> Back from the hospital, got my organising hat on today
> 
> Willo, are you still up for creating a banner for us? (I'm very graphically challenged, LOL!) We need a name I suppose - The Indie Fantasy Blog Hop? Any other ideas?
> 
> ...


Still in for banner making *-*

A group poll for compelling event title ideas might serve well.

eg. Summer Indie Fantasy Tour
Magic and Mayhem Blog tour (Mayhem for the darker fantasy elements?)
Summer Indie Fantasy Giveaway

(Just thoughts)

In the meantime, since it's looking to be indie fantasy oriented rather than mainly elf-focused, I'll get some banner concepts going on this end, and wait to add the official title when Chrystalla decides on one.

Deadline-wise, I was thinking of including a book I'll be releasing in July. It won't be out on July 1st, but I can provide the release date details if that works. I'm thinking I'd rather extend that one. If not, I can promote one of the titles I already have out.

I agree that .99 could devalue giveaways.



RM Prioleau said:


> Would love to participate in this, but I had a quick question:
> What is the difference between a 'blog hop' and a 'blog tour?'


I think it's synonymous. Good question. Calling it a blog hop will probably confuse readers who are accustomed to hearing them referred to as tours.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Hmm... I'm wondering what the heck I can give away on my blog, because my own readers already own the first RB book. Or would this be more geared to new folks coming in from the tour?


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

OOh, I liked Magic and Mayhem Giveaway as a title and perhaps with a picture of an elf in the banner maybe, so that people can see there will be lots of elves/magical races etc. on it 

A blog tour is one author posting on lots of different blogs to promote their book (I'm doing one of those in July/Aug as well) and a hop is lots of authors posting on the one theme on their own blog/site and promoting each other/books as a whole. We can just call ours a giveaway and not worry about confusing the readers


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Typed up a response earlier and apparently didn't post it before my browser crashed 



Chrystalla said:


> Interesting...
> 
> My book will be at 99c during July anyway, so nothing I can do about that.
> 
> ...


I've begun sourcing Elvish images and sussing out the right visual approach on this end.



Annette_g said:


> OOh, I liked Magic and Mayhem Giveaway as a title and perhaps with a picture of an elf in the banner maybe, so that people can see there will be lots of elves/magical races etc. on it
> 
> A blog tour is one author posting on lots of different blogs to promote their book (I'm doing one of those in July/Aug as well) and a hop is lots of authors posting on the one theme on their own blog/site and promoting each other/books as a whole. We can just call ours a giveaway and not worry about confusing the readers


Ah. Thank you both for the clarity on the blog hop. I truly thought it was just another word for a tour.



Chrystalla said:


> lol! It's like we're telepathic or something!
> 
> Magic and Mayhem Giveaway is fine for me.


Looking for a font that captures the essence of this theme.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Found two elvish fonts for LOTR stans (stalker-fans) during my search for a suitable font: http://www.fontspace.com/norfok-incredible-font-design/elvish-ring-nfi
http://www.fontspace.com/gaut-fonts/the-one-ring

Just posting that for fun. Enjoy *-*

Banner update:
A base illustration that captures the event theme's essence is ready. It's black and white, so I'll need a moment to color it in, and arrange the type into the design. I'll post it when it's ready. In between writing the last pages of this novel, house-packing (and old useless item discarding), I'll get 'er done. I work quick, so it won't take weeks. If I have time, a banner may be complete sometime this weekend. May be able to do a few more after that between now and July 15 depending on how my schedule fares on this end.

Possible font for the banner(s) (free and allowing commercial use):

http://www.fontspace.com/fz/lumoslatino

Let me know your thoughts?


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

The font you found looks great


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Woke up this morning, and procrastinated on the writing  Figured I'd post banner progress, to spare you the suspense *-^

Here's a possible banner (font could change, line work needs to be cleaned up and rescanned, frame could have color added if desired, background can be black and frame can be white or silver-grey, etc - but this is the basic jist):










Dates and text can be added beneath it. Not sure who's writing the copy for that or what it will say. I can always add that later. 728x60 banners would call for a reworking of the design (probably without this particular frame) due to the size, but it can be done if needed.

Let me know your thoughts. If you'd prefer straight up photo stock rather than a render, I can gather up images for consideration before adding text and etc.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Chrystalla said:


> oooh!! Hard for me to say if photos will be better or not... I love elves in all forms.  So, this is fine for me - but let's see what the others say. Again thank you for this!!!


Sounds good. I tried to give them a questionable look without going too far into the 'mayhem' end of things. Not sure if they're too cartoony for the blog theme. If so, I can take another stab at it with straight up photo stock if no one else wants to give it a whirl *-^


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Chrystalla said:


> OK, let's wait and see more reactions. One thing though: the font is a bit hard to read - too narrow and pressed together. Maybe use more space between letters and make larger? (if you agree)


I can definitely adjust the font. It'll be easier to position the type when I know what the promo text will be (dates, mini blurb or slogan, etc). If we go with photos (my design or someone else's), I can always use the elfish illustrations for another project.

The font is called 'A charming font,' and it can be replaced with something else if you or the group don't like the feel of it. I tried to work with the 'Lumos' font, but it didn't look right in the end, and the mayhem part of the theme definitely wasn't represented by it.

I'll check in tonight or tomorrow to see if anyone else has decided to chime in.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

I love the elf drawings, gives it a bit of a whimsical feel I think


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Chrystalla said:


> oooh!! Hard for me to say if photos will be better or not... I love elves in all forms.  So, this is fine for me - but let's see what the others say. Again thank you for this!!!


Love the elves. I'd click on it just to see what the link was. I agree the title should be bigger. The first thing my eye came to was the elf on the left, and it took a bit to figure out the font. It looks good, but it is a little harder to read. Totally excited! Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Annette_g said:


> I love the elf drawings, gives it a bit of a whimsical feel I think





TiffanyTurner said:


> Love the elves. I'd click on it just to see what the link was. I agree the title should be bigger. The first thing my eye came to was the elf on the left, and it took a bit to figure out the font. It looks good, but it is a little harder to read. Totally excited! Love it when a plan comes together.


 I like whimsical, too *-* I'll play around with the font, and also see if there are better options. Might be able to incorporate a more thematic frame if we go with the illustrations, as well. Like, if a font change winds up being less mayhem-ish, maybe, a more thorny looking frame might serve better? 
Got about 10 more pages or so to finish out the novel (a few more days or so), and house-moving preps are moving along swimmingly, so I should have a good amount of time to generate at least a few options from this illustration (framed, frameless for thinner banners, etc) once we settle on the "feel." Any other thoughts, please share them, so we can do the hive-mind thing, and generate the best banner possible. The font critiques are helpful. I didn't realize the font was hard to read.

Any ideas for a slogan or blurb for the overall bloghop/giveaway event?


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

The dates are going be from July 15-19

Magical Mayhem Giveaway for the title maybe?

Not sure on what we can put on a blurb though


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> I preferred Magic and Mayhem Giveaway...
> 
> Blurb -
> 
> ...


Oh, that's good, I like that for the blurb! I got confused, I meant _Magic and Mayhem Giveaway _ for the title too


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Is it too late to get in on this? The parts of Yseult that take place in Ireland have a lot about the Feadh Ree (an old Irish term for Faerie). In the blog hop, I could post something about the sources I used for that old tradition. 

Yseult isn't in Select, though, so I could only give it away with a Smashwords coupon. Would that work?


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? The parts of Yseult that take place in Ireland have a lot about the Feadh Rre (an old Irish term for Faerie). In the blog hop, I could post something about the sources I used for that old tradition.
> 
> Yseult isn't in Select, though, so I could only give it away with a Smashwords coupon. Would that work?


As long as you can get your info to me by 1st July, you're in 

You don't need to be in Select for this, just have a fantasy book and be able to offer your book or something as a prize for the readers (can be postcards, bookmarks etc.) A smashwords coupon could work, or you could just email a copy of your book to the winner(s). Whichever method you prefer


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

I'm curious about the pricing for an ad, as well and when it would be due. I wouldn't be able to swing anything larger than 20. until after the end of July move.

I like the blurb by the way.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Annette_g said:


> As long as you can get your info to me by 1st July, you're in
> 
> You don't need to be in Select for this, just have a fantasy book and be able to offer your book or something as a prize for the readers (can be postcards, bookmarks etc.) A smashwords coupon could work, or you could just email a copy of your book to the winner(s). Whichever method you prefer


Cool! I'll get back to you before the deadline with the necessary info. I have never participated in a promotion based on a blog hop before, and I'll be curious to see how it goes.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> OK, so one author outside of KB just told me she can't afford to pay for an ad. Do we know if we're taking one or not, and how much it will cost us? So that I know what to tell her...


I haven't received a response to my email about advertising yet. However, it's possible to book advertising through the Faerieworlds website. If people are interested, there are two online options: website based ad for a month ($150) or an ad within one of their emails ($200). I was writing to see if there was July availability for both and if they had data on which was most effective.

Are people interested? Any preference on website vs. email? How many people have signed up (to get an idea of our ad budget)? I would be happy to donate $10 to $20 toward advertising.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Just sent my email.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Anna K said:


> I haven't received a response to my email about advertising yet. However, it's possible to book advertising through the Faerieworlds website. If people are interested, there are two online options: website based ad for a month ($150) or an ad within one of their emails ($200). I was writing to see if there was July availability for both and if they had data on which was most effective.
> 
> Are people interested? Any preference on website vs. email? How many people have signed up (to get an idea of our ad budget)? I would be happy to donate $10 to $20 toward advertising.


Does anyone have experience advertising there? Any idea what their reach is? The last at least would be really important to know to judge whether their prices are justified.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> Does anyone have experience advertising there? Any idea what their reach is? The last at least would be really important to know to judge whether their prices are justified.


We'e decided against an ad for now, as it's getting quite close to when the hop starts. Maybe we'll see about doing one on the next hop round about when the hobbit is out and are a bit more organised, LOL!

And don't forget, everyone, to send me your details for the hop 

Take care,
Annette


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I just sent you my info, Annette. Now to put the blog hop on my calendar, to make sure I write my blog post in time.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Happy Friday *_^

Novel's finished and banners are pretty much ready if you like the new font and extra banner design (more simplistic stylistically but gets the vibe across):








(Transparent .png file for thin banner)








(Elf update with rounded edge and Chrystalla's blurb)








(Very simple .jpg for thin banner)

If these are a go, let me know, and I'll post the finals with an easy cut-and-paste code by the end of the weekend.

I'll check back by tomorrow evening. Sunday's schedule may be somewhat compromised this week.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

I especially like the third one!


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

They are gorgeous, wonderful work, thanks so much!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Thank you so much!  I'm very glad you like them. I apologize for the delay, but I wanted to make the Elvish banner a little more spiffy (I was concerned about the plain frame), so now there's a color frame (code for the plain frame is below if you prefer that).

Here goeth the codes for each image (.png will show up without a square white background as shown. Jpegs show up with squared backgrounds, so they're best for blogs with white bg color):










The color background .png

Code:










The color background .jpg

Code:











Plain background .png

Code:










Transparent bird banner (.png)










Solid bird banner (.jpg)


You can also right-click, save as, and upload the image(s) to your blog to promote the event if that's easier. Remember to change the "http://enteryourblogaddress.com" to the url for your blog in the code before you use it.

If I missed anything, let me know, so I can adjust it/fix it.

Shine Bright 

P.S. I'm off to more about this John Grey character and the ones I'm sure are destined to bring him down.
Nite.

ETA: Code fix/Typo issues


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

So far I have 9 authors signed up for the hop: - Have I missed anyone?

Annette Gisby
Chrystalla Thoma
Marsha A Moore
Ryan Sullivan
Ruth Nestvold
Willo Nonea Rea
Juli F Revezzo
John Blackport
Tiffany Turner

If we all chipped in 15 dollars, we could offer a Nook HD as a prize for US/UK entrants, and an equivalent value gift card if an international person wins. Nook is also available in the UK, I don't know about other countries.

Is there anyone else who would like to sign up?

Take care,

Annnette


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

B&N were still selling Nooks on their front page today, and a Nook HD was $129 with free US shipping. That's all I know  

I think John Blackport and Marsah Moore were direct from email.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> Ah OK!
> 
> If we were to gift something, wouldn't a kindle be better and cheaper? or an amazon gift card?


Kindle prices:
Kindle fire: $159
Fire HD$ 169
Kindle paperwhite: $119
Paperwhite 3G $179
Kindle (touch, is it?) $69

Or we could do a gift card. Any other thoughts anyone?

Annette


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm happy to chip in for either a gift card or a Kindle. If we're looking for votes, I'll vote gift card, because then the winner can choose their own prize.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Ryan Sullivan said:


> I'm happy to chip in for either a gift card or a Kindle. If we're looking for votes, I'll vote gift card, because then the winner can choose their own prize.


Yes, I think a gift card too so they pick what they want 

So, shall we say $10?


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> Here is the list of authors who replied in this thread that they were interested (apart from us):
> 
> Willo - already got her stuff
> TiffanyTurner - also got Tiffany's
> ...


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Chrystalla said:


> AWESOME AMAZING FANTASTIC THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _P.S. I'm off to more about this John Gray character and the ones I'm sure are destined to bring him down.
> Nite._
> ...


That I am. Not a lot of books keep my attention these days, but yours pulled me in. I'm reading the second part of the serial now. The premise is intriguing (and original which is refreshing).


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Great banners, thanks! 

I sent in my info a couple of days ago. 

I'm not for giving away hardware. A group of us gave away a Kindle Fire once, and we came to the conclusion that a lot of people sign up who aren't interested in the books, they just want the toys. So I would be much more in favor of gift certificates.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

RuthNestvold said:


> Great banners, thanks!
> 
> I sent in my info a couple of days ago.
> 
> I'm not for giving away hardware. A group of us gave away a Kindle Fire once, and we came to the conclusion that a lot of people sign up who aren't interested in the books, they just want the toys. So I would be much more in favor of gift certificates.


Thank you and welcome 

I agree with the gift certificate idea. I've heard of the non-invested signup problem happening to other folks when a Kindle or similar item is up for grabs.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Right, I've just been trying to organise a page on my blog with everyone's info, book covers etc. I have to add book links for amazon, I'll just have the one buy link otherwise it just looks very promotional  Just need to know how much of a gift certificate we're giving away. I'll email everyone later and hopefully by next week we'll know and I get a rafflecopter organised for the main prize. I can accept donations by paypal, or would someone else like to do that since it will be mostly US I think?

Someone offered 3 copies of their ebook for a main prize, but I've reduced that to one since the main prize will be won by one person 

I can promote it on my twitter and goodreads pages, as well as theromancereviews (we have some overlap with romance and fantasy with it, LOL!), bookblogs.ning and I'm sure I'll think of a few more.

Oh, I just remembered, on authors central there's a bit to add about upcoming events on it, we can all add it there too, can't we?

I think we have eleven authors in total.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

If there are 11 of us and we all chip in five bucks, then we have $55 to distribute, and could do two prizes. Or we just pick a number and divide by eleven. 

Thanks so much for putting together the web page, Annette! Do we want to have some kind of description of the blog hop when we announce it on out blogs?


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Right, this is the main page so far:

http://zipperrippers.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-hops.html

I need to add the rafflcopter for the main prize package yet. And could everyone just check I have their correct links etc.? I think I have, no harm in double checking, LOL!

It's probably easiest if everyone links to the main page from their article/post on their blog/website or you can list each link individually if you prefer.

I've listed the main prizes, but I haven't listed each individual blog prize - I thought it might attract some more curious readers to each blog 

Each of you can have the main prize rafflecopter code on your page, and if people comment on your blog, they get an extra entry, as well as the entry on the main page. If you can't do the code, I think you can't do it on wordpress, you can just link to the rafflecopter page which I can give you.

I think $5 per person is reasonable for the gift card. Was someone else doing that or do you want me to collect those donations as well?

*Wipes sweat of brow* I think that's everything for now 

Take care,
Annette


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I probably need to drop out of this promo. My novel is a YA urban fantasy so I can't direct my reader-base to a site that features erotica. I know a portion of my followers are young teens. Sorry about the trouble, but it doesn't feel fair to stay in if I'm not promoting the blog hop myself.


----------



## Anjasa (Feb 4, 2012)

If it's not too late for this, I would love to be involved!

I'm on gmail at msmichellekeep.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

If the placement of the hub is a problem to others, I can host it on my site.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Chrystalla said:


> Oooh, I hope you enjoy it.


I loved it. I just finished it, and it's still pleasantly lingering with me. I hope there will be a second season because I'm endeared to quite a few of the characters (Lurve Mike and Norma, and of course Finn - even Dave) and would definitely buy the next release(s) to enjoy them again. It was a fun, emotional, and unique read. I was sad it ended. It's obvious you put your heart into this story. I plan to leave a Goodreads review. Is Amazon still funny about [genuine] reviews by other authors?


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Annette_g said:


> Right, this is the main page so far:
> 
> http://zipperrippers.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-hops.html
> 
> ...





Anna K said:


> I probably need to drop out of this promo. My novel is a YA urban fantasy so I can't direct my reader-base to a site that features erotica. I know a portion of my followers are young teens. Sorry about the trouble, but it doesn't feel fair to stay in if I'm not promoting the blog hop myself.





Vaalingrade said:


> If the placement of the hub is a problem to others, I can host it on my site.


Great work organizing all of that, Annette. 
*Pats your brow with handkerchief*

Can we have this set up on a neutral page, as well? 
I think there's at least one other YA author or an MG writer if I correctly gauged the audience of one of the participating author's books. ZipperRippers has a mature content warning and adult-sounding title, so it will probably scare away readers interested in the books that aren't erotic romances. I almost promoted my own YA books (under a different name) for the blog hop and definitely would have dropped out as well if the main blog hop page was too risque for young readers.

ETA:
Maybe Vaalingrade or Chrystalla's blog can host the main page, or a new tumblr or blogspot can be set up specifically for the promo? A new blog could be recycled for future promos. You've already done the work, and the entire page can be cut and paste (links and all), so no additional coding should be needed on either the tumblr or blogspot platforms.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree, my book's essentially young adult.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

I can set up a new blogger just for the blog hop, which we can recycle if we do another one 

I'll hopefully get it done by Monday and get the rafflecopter code. There are some erotic excerpts on the zipper ripper site, so it's best if we don't use that if we have YA and MG readers 

There was nothing untoward in any of the blurbs or covers as far as I recall, but like with any book, some are aimed at the more mature audience. Were we having an age limit for entries?



> If it's not too late for this, I would love to be involved!
> 
> I'm on gmail at msmichellekeep.


Can you send me your book cover, blurb and what prize you are offering for the main giveaway and I can add you when I do the new site? email to [email protected]


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

How's this for the main hub page?

http://indiebloghops.blogspot.co.uk/

Annette


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

The problem with the other site is that Blogger flags it as erotica, and I at least got a question on my browser whether I really wanted to continue on to a site with questionable content. A lot of people who get that won't click on the the "yes, continue" button. 

The new hosting site works much better, thanks!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

What's the deicision on having the contest for over 18? Some books have adult scenes (including mine) but are not necessarily erotica. I thought it would have been adults entering anyway, but since I don't have kids, I don't know if they enter lots of these contests on the web


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Annette_g said:


> What's the deicision on having the contest for over 18? Some books have adult scenes (including mine) but are not necessarily erotica. I thought it would have been adults entering anyway, but since I don't have kids, I don't know if they enter lots of these contests on the web


Thank you for making the new site. I appreciate the time you put into it.

What if the main Rafflecoptor was for 18+, but each individual could decide themselves for their individual giveaways on their blog?


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Anna K said:


> Thank you for making the new site. I appreciate the time you put into it.
> 
> What if the main Rafflecoptor was for 18+, but each individual could decide themselves for their individual giveaways on their blog?


Yes, that's a good ideaa Anna, so anyone with kid friendly books can offer them on their own blog giveaway  and vice versa!


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, I think that works. I like the site, too.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

It all sounds good to me.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I see you guys already got http://indiebloghops.blogspot.co.uk/ set up, but I'm still willing to host as the hub if there's interest.


----------



## L.E. Parin (Nov 30, 2012)

hi   hope you don't mind me barging in on your blog hop thread, but I was wondering if you all would be interested in a group interview for my new book blog.  I'd have a post featuring your blog hop and then another post with 10  interview questions with your answers (since there's so many if you, I'd pick only 5 or so for question responses, but I'll try to make sure everyone is equally featured).  Is this something you all would be interested in?

(in case your wondering, I'm trying out different feature ideas for days where I don't have a book review to post)


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Ellie Parin said:


> hi  hope you don't mind me barging in on your blog hop thread, but I was wondering if you all would be interested in a group interview for my new book blog. I'd have a post featuring your blog hop and then another post with 10 interview questions with your answers (since there's so many if you, I'd pick only 5 or so for question responses, but I'll try to make sure everyone is equally featured). Is this something you all would be interested in?
> 
> (in case your wondering, I'm trying out different feature ideas for days where I don't have a book review to post)


Thank you, Ellie, I'd be interested in that, depends on what everyone else thinks


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I am all in favor


----------



## L.E. Parin (Nov 30, 2012)

OK!  I sent elf-themed interview questions to Annette_g, Chrystalla, and Vaalingrade   If anyone else wants to take part in the interview, feel free to PM me!  Anyone else not on kboards can send me an email through my contact form on my site   I'd like to get all the answers back by Fri at the latest so I can have the interview ready by the time the blog hop starts 

I'm so excited for this!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds like a great opportunity, Ellie. Thanks for spreading the word!


----------



## L.E. Parin (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy to do so!


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Right, I was just doing the rafflecopter code today. If we're all decided on the $5 donation, who wants to take care of collecting those? Or would you like me to do it?


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Annette_g said:


> Right, I was just doing the rafflecopter code today. If we're all decided on the $5 donation, who wants to take care of collecting those? Or would you like me to do it?


You've done a lot. How about we look into something like this, so no one has to actually handle the money or weird tax issues: http://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/amazon-debuts-group-gift-cards-for-facebook ?


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Willo said:


> You've done a lot. How about we look into something like this, so no one has to actually handle the money or weird tax issues: http://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/amazon-debuts-group-gift-cards-for-facebook ?


I don't have facebook, so someone would need to do this one


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## L.E. Parin (Nov 30, 2012)

Made a post in my "Book News" section about the event (didn't want to make it too soon or too late, so hopefully today is a good day to spread the word)   I'll have the interviews posted on Sunday (but please still get me your answers by Fri at the latest!) to serve as a reminder, too.

Send me a PM if you haven't gotten the interview questions and want them   I've sent them out to 5 of you and got 1 back so far


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

chrisanthropic said:


> I see you guys already got http://indiebloghops.blogspot.co.uk/ set up, but I'm still willing to host as the hub if there's interest.


Hi Guys! I've been catching up with everything since I went camping over the Fourth of July/Holiday weekend. I really put my vote for the blogspot link since I've got MG Fantasy novels. Thank you for considering those kids that are the future Fantasy/Sci Fi readers. I can link and would love a listing on this link to have it be kid friendly. I do have kid bloggers that follow, but a lot of writer/readers.

I'm also having my blog featured on KB on July 16th. So, I'm trying to get this all set up and looking by this weekend. Can PM info on the first book in the series, The Lost Secret of Fairies.
Love to chip in $5 for the giveaway too. I also can giveaway a book series. I'll try PM'ing Annette too.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Ellie Parin said:


> OK! I sent elf-themed interview questions to Annette_g, Chrystalla, and Vaalingrade  If anyone else wants to take part in the interview, feel free to PM me! Anyone else not on kboards can send me an email through my contact form on my site  I'd like to get all the answers back by Fri at the latest so I can have the interview ready by the time the blog hop starts
> 
> I'm so excited for this!


By the way, love to do an interview too. Just PM me the questions.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Ellie Parin said:


> Made a post in my "Book News" section about the event (didn't want to make it too soon or too late, so hopefully today is a good day to spread the word)  I'll have the interviews posted on Sunday (but please still get me your answers by Fri at the latest!) to serve as a reminder, too.
> 
> Send me a PM if you haven't gotten the interview questions and want them  I've sent them out to 5 of you and got 1 back so far


My novel doesn't have elves, only Feadh Ree (faerie), so I've been a bit stymied how to answer the questions. I guess I'll just answer what I can, or how I can.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Annette_g said:


> I don't have facebook, so someone would need to do this one


I rounded up a few more possible group gift cards below that don't require FB 



Chrystalla said:


> How do you do this?


Amazon cards may be out as an option, in general. To create an Amazon group gift card, we'd have to go through FB to each chip in.

There are other group gift card sites. Are we open to giving a regular Mastercard or Visa gift card instead of an Amazon card? If everyone's on board with that, this company might be an option: http://www.giftcards.com/group-gifts

I believe once a page is set-up on that site, a landing page is created, and everyone can chip in their 5.00 toward the final card for the raffle winner.

There's also http://wegift.it/Profile/Register , but I don't know if they offer gift cards or a physical gift. It wasn't clear in the FAQs, but Facebook isn't mandatory; it can be done through email, as well.

ETA:

Also, are we taking Chrisanthropic up for his offer on an additional hub, or maybe Chris would okay an extra feature spot? Not sure if that got lost in the shuffle. I say the more hubs or extra features the better <3


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Ellie Parin said:


> Made a post in my "Book News" section about the event (didn't want to make it too soon or too late, so hopefully today is a good day to spread the word)  I'll have the interviews posted on Sunday (but please still get me your answers by Fri at the latest!) to serve as a reminder, too.
> 
> Send me a PM if you haven't gotten the interview questions and want them  I've sent them out to 5 of you and got 1 back so far


I'd be interested in doing the interview if you're still accepting questions


----------



## L.E. Parin (Nov 30, 2012)

RuthNestvold said:


> My novel doesn't have elves, only Feadh Ree (faerie), so I've been a bit stymied how to answer the questions. I guess I'll just answer what I can, or how I can.


Just substitute faerie for elf for the book-related questions  I went with elf theme because of the original title, but I'll rearrange the questions when I get all the answers and split into "elf questions" and "the magical creatures in your book questions".

Tiffany & Willo, I sent you the questions in a PM; let me know if you didn't get them


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Ellie Parin said:


> Just substitute faerie for elf for the book-related questions  I went with elf theme because of the original title, but I'll rearrange the questions when I get all the answers and split into "elf questions" and "the magical creatures in your book questions".
> 
> Tiffany & Willo, I sent you the questions in a PM; let me know if you didn't get them


Sounds good *-* Thanks


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

> There are other group gift card sites. Are we open to giving a regular Mastercard or Visa gift card instead of an Amazon card? If everyone's on board with that, this company might be an option: http://www.giftcards.com/group-gifts
> 
> I believe once a page is set-up on that site, a landing page is created, and everyone can chip in their 5.00 toward the final card for the raffle winner.


Hi Willo, found anoter company that you can get an amazon card through:
http://www.groupcard.com/giftcards/

but I'd be quite happy for it to be a mastercard or visa, most online sites accept those, don't they?
The wegift it one seems to be physical prizes only as they were going on about you can ship the gift directly to the giftee's address or to someone who will deliver it to them.

So I'd say our two choices are:
groupcard -for an amazon gc

giftcards- viss/master card gc

What would everyone like to do and I can get one of those pages set up for this weekend?


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm good with whatever the others decide. Just tell me where to send money. *g*


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Right, I had a look about registering on the http://www.giftcards.com/group-gifts

site, but I needed a zip code, which I don't have as I'm in the UK 

Any US people want to take care of signing up so we can all chip in our $5?

Or if this is all becoming a bit complicated, people can send me their $5 via paypal and I will buy the gc after the blog hop finishes. I don't think there are tax implications for that as far as I know. My email there is [email protected]

Take care,
Annette


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

And I am in Germany. Are we nothing but British and Expat here? *g*


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

lol, Australian over here.

I'd be comfortable with sending the money to Annette.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I think it's easier to send the money to one person as well, but I'm open to whatever people want to do. My one thought is that it would be preferable to purchase an amazon gc, since that increases the likelyhood it will be reinvested in our books. A regular visa is too easy to spend on other things.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

chrisanthropic said:


> I see you guys already got http://indiebloghops.blogspot.co.uk/ set up, but I'm still willing to host as the hub if there's interest.





Willo said:


> Also, are we taking Chrisanthropic up for his offer on an additional hub, or maybe Chris would okay an extra feature spot? Not sure if that got lost in the shuffle. I say the more hubs or extra features the better <3





Chrystalla said:


> You're asking me to okay another feature...? Did I understand correctly? I have no problem - also don't know what that means. Have one more blogger host the hop?


Either/or. I quoted Chris, so maybe he can chime in on what he had in mind for additional exposure : )



Annette_g said:


> Or if this is all becoming a bit complicated, people can send me their $5 via paypal and I will buy the gc after the blog hop finishes. I don't think there are tax implications for that as far as I know. My email there is [email protected]
> 
> Take care,
> Annette


I hope I didn't make things too cumbersome. I was hoping to find a way that might take the strain off of your back. I feel totally comfortable sending you 5. towards the gift card. 
An earlier poster pointed out, the Amazon card is probably a better bet, so the giftee can use it for books. A MC or Visa could easily get sidetracked to something else.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Anna K said:


> I think it's easier to send the money to one person as well, but I'm open to whatever people want to do. My one thought is that it would be preferable to purchase an amazon gc, since that increases the likelyhood it will be reinvested in our books. A regular visa is too easy to spend on other things.


Yes, it should be for books.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay then, folks, I'll collect donations and buy an amazon gift card for our winner. It's good that it should be for books, I agree 

If you could send your $5 via paypal to [email protected] 

Thanks!

Take care,
Annette


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not ready for a blog hop now (I need to finish another novel first), but I am rooting you guys on! 

M


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent via Paypal.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Ryan Sullivan said:


> Sent via Paypal.


Thanks, Ryan, got it


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, everyone this is the rafflecopter code for the main prize package on the hop:

<<a Rafflecopter giveaway >

If that comes through on this, I may have to email you all anyway  When you post it on your blog, you just need one < and >

If you can't do html on your blog, you can link to the main page here:
http://indiebloghops.blogspot.co.uk/

Take care,
Annette


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

I scheduled posts linking to your hop page for the duration of the hop on the I Read Fantasy FB page. Feel free to come by and share the link to your individual blog hop posts when they are up. We're on track to have 200+ likes sometime during your hop. Small, but hopefully mighty. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Read-Fantasy/593776737335196


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

mrv01d said:


> I scheduled posts linking to your hop page for the duration of the hop on the I Read Fantasy FB page. Feel free to come by and share the link to your individual blog hop posts when they are up. We're on track to have 200+ likes sometime during your hop. Small, but hopefully mighty.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Read-Fantasy/593776737335196


Thanks so much  (although I'm not on facebook myself, LOL!)


----------



## L.E. Parin (Nov 30, 2012)

Posted the interviews here! Thanks so much for doing the participating  *hugs* It was fun seeing all your different answers! I hope you all sell lots and lots of books!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Just sent the money. Now I'm working on my post for the blog hop.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Ellie Parin said:


> Posted the interviews here! Thanks so much for doing the participating  *hugs* It was fun seeing all your different answers! I hope you all sell lots and lots of books!


OMG Ellie, the post is awesome. I loved reading everyone's posts, and you did a great layout with books and authors' pictures. I've sent out Facebook and Twitter messages to get all my peeps primed. I've already seen a boost of traffic. This is going to be an awesome week!


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Annette_g said:


> Hi, everyone this is the rafflecopter code for the main prize package on the hop:
> 
> <<a Rafflecopter giveaway >
> 
> ...


Thanks, Annette!



Ellie Parin said:


> Posted the interviews here! Thanks so much for doing the participating  *hugs* It was fun seeing all your different answers! I hope you all sell lots and lots of books!


Yay! I posted a link at the blog. Thank you again for this interview. The questions were great, and it was tons of fun 



mrv01d said:


> I scheduled posts linking to your hop page for the duration of the hop on the I Read Fantasy FB page. Feel free to come by and share the link to your individual blog hop posts when they are up. We're on track to have 200+ likes sometime during your hop. Small, but hopefully mighty.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Read-Fantasy/593776737335196


Thank you for helping promote the blog hop. Most excellent of you *-* I'll be visiting your FB again soon.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I had a... distracting... weekend. Will send Paypal in the morning.

The interview looks awesome!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I posted my entry to the blog hop now too:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/07/15/faerie-and-feadh-ree-developing-the-magic-system-for-the-pendragon-chronicles-a-fantasy-blog-hop/

But when I was adding the links, the interview site wasn't working, so I took out any mention of it. When it's back up, I can always go back and add it again.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh dear, I'd better get a post up. Good thing my night time is the US's morning.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay, looking for a little advice here: Normally, my blog is on Fridays, but that would put it right at the end of the event. Do you all think I should switch it with my usual Wednesday update, or post it along with the Wednesday content and just skip Friday?


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Vaalingrade said:


> Okay, looking for a little advice here: Normally, my blog is on Fridays, but that would put it right at the end of the event. Do you all think I should switch it with my usual Wednesday update, or post it along with the Wednesday content and just skip Friday?


You could post it with Wednesday, that way it's in the middle rather than the end of the event


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Since the blog hop is Magik and Mayhem, I'm going to write about my own magic system, being certain people's abilities to use the gods' powers.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's my contribution! 

"Magik and Mayhem" Fantasy Blog Hop and Giveaway, July 15th - 19th: Magic in Válkia


----------



## Mike A. Wants (May 11, 2013)

I took the liberty of linking your hop on reddit r/fantasy. I hope that makes it available to more people, especially those that like fantasy. I already read some posts and they were very interesting!


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Posted: How to Tame a Dark Elf http://wnrmedia.tumblr.com/day/2013/07/15

I'm also linking everyone's posts in my earlier announcement thread as I see them. Click on the sig to visit that page.



Chrystalla said:


> My blog post is up if anyone would like to link to it, tweet or share  Good luck to us all, and many thanks for participating! Huge thanks to Annette for organizing it.
> 
> Oh and huge thanks to Willo for the wonderful banners!!!!
> 
> ...


My pleasure, Chrystalla <3 Thank you for dreaming this up, and thank you to Annette for organizing it. This is shaping up to be a wonderful event. And, #YAY for a Winter blog hop *-*



Vaalingrade said:


> Okay, looking for a little advice here: Normally, my blog is on Fridays, but that would put it right at the end of the event. Do you all think I should switch it with my usual Wednesday update, or post it along with the Wednesday content and just skip Friday?


Could you have a "Special" post type of circumstance, and post Wednesday (mid-week) like Annette suggested?



Mike A. Wants said:


> I took the liberty of linking your hop on reddit r/fantasy. I hope that makes it available to more people, especially those that like fantasy. I already read some posts and they were very interesting!


Thank you, Sir Wants. Most gracious of you *-*

ETA: Typo fix/Additional Post


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Mike A. Wants said:


> I took the liberty of linking your hop on reddit r/fantasy. I hope that makes it available to more people, especially those that like fantasy. I already read some posts and they were very interesting!


Cool, thanks, Mike!



Willo said:


> Posted: How to Tame a Dark Elf http://wnrmedia.tumblr.com/day/2013/07/15
> 
> I'm also linking everyone's posts in my earlier announcement thread as I see them. Click on the sig to visit that page.


Excellent. Maybe I'll do an update on the blog hop middle of the week, and then I can snatch your links. *g*


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Willo said:


> Could you have a "Special" post type of circumstance, and post Wednesday (mid-week) like Annette suggested?


I think what I'll do is post it Wednesday with a news post announcing the change.


----------



## 9thChapter (May 6, 2013)

mrv01d said:


> I'm not ready for a blog hop now (I need to finish another novel first), but I am rooting you guys on!
> 
> M


That makes two of us. I am two weeks away from publishing book one of my fantasy fiction series of novellas. How often are blog hops done? I hope I can get on the train for the next one!

Darren T. Patrick, author of the Rithhek Cage series

@9thChapter (twitter)

darrentpatrick.com


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Got everyone's post links. Will tweet and share them all today.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's the link to my post, Fantasy & Faerie:
http://zipperrippers.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/magik-mayhem-fantasy-blog-hop-fantasy.html

I'll try and do a few tweets at different times today with the other posts as well 

Take care,
Annette


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I just did some tweets and retweets. Now I'm off to go pick up the granddaughter for babysitting duties.  

If anyone wants to retweet mine, Twitter handle is @Ruth_Nestvold .


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

9thChapter said:


> That makes two of us. I am two weeks away from publishing book one of my fantasy fiction series of novellas. How often are blog hops done? I hope I can get on the train for the next one!
> 
> Darren T. Patrick, author of the Rithhek Cage series
> 
> ...


I think there was mention of a winter hop. I'm not sure I'll be ready for that one either. I have one novel done but wanted to pub two at the same time and the second one is being a pita.

One thing to do is use the Rafflecoptor giveaway to drive mailing list sign ups and facebook likes--people can earn additional entries by doing this. It doesn't look like this hop's rafflecoptor is doing that (please correct me if I'm wrong).

Incentivizing likes and sign ups is a very effective way to grow your mailing list/FB reach BUT I think you need more gift cards and maybe a kindle fire type prize to drive interest. This means participants might have to chip in $50 or so but the bang for your buck is huge. Other hops, I've seen 100+ likes all from readers of my genre (although to be fair, you can get 100 likes with a $5-10 FB ad campaign) and 100+ mailing list sign ups (now _that_ is major).

M


----------



## 9thChapter (May 6, 2013)

Keep me in mind for the next hop!  Sounds like a great event to drive interest.  

I am aiming to have book one released this Summer and book two shortly thereafter.  Might even consider holding off so I can publish both at the same time.  

That brings up a good point, actually 

I'll rephrase... What is everyone's view on publishing (first time kindle author here) the first book to start or waiting until the second is also complete and going both at once?  Would be interested to hear what you have experienced.


Darren T. Patrick, author of the Rithhek Cage series

@9thChapter (twitter)

darrentpatrick.com


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

OK, got things up and running yesterday. I'm trying to do a post a day with a tie in of elves for my normal features.

Monday Post: Giveaway and Blog Tour Announcements
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2013/07/15/the-magik-and-mayhem-blog-tour-giveaways-start-today/

Tuesday Post(Today): Book Review of Gemstone Chronicles and Mention of Kboards.com Blog Spotlight. Got another giveaway going on with HM Ward and Endi Webb today. 
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2013/07/16/elves-are-more-than-they-seem-in-the-gemstone-chronicles/

Tomorrow, I'll post an interview with William L. Stuart, focusing in on his use of elves in his story.

Thinking of other things, possible book review and elves history write up. Trying to get things done before heading to the dentist. I'd rather be writing, really, than going to the dentist. Have cancelled once. Must go this time.


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

9thChapter said:


> Keep me in mind for the next hop! Sounds like a great event to drive interest.
> 
> I am aiming to have book one released this Summer and book two shortly thereafter. Might even consider holding off so I can publish both at the same time.
> 
> ...


We're getting a little OT but I don't have much of fantasy backlist yet and I believe you need to always have something else for readers to read. If they liked the one book, they'll be more inclined to jump on the next so long as it's there to buy in the moment they have a good feeling about your work. Backlist is King. We can't all start out with 100 books, but 2 is better than one.

M


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

RuthNestvold said:


> Cool, thanks, Mike!
> 
> Excellent. Maybe I'll do an update on the blog hop middle of the week, and then I can snatch your links. *g*


Sounds like a plan *-^ I'm gathering every post link announced in the thread, and I may go to each individual blog, as well (probably tomorrow or on the 18th) to check for posts that weren't announced here.



Vaalingrade said:


> I think what I'll do is post it Wednesday with a news post announcing the change.


That should work fine for readers who are accustomed to your Friday schedule. It's a special event, so I'm sure it won't throw them off.



mrv01d said:


> I think there was mention of a winter hop. I'm not sure I'll be ready for that one either. I have one novel done but wanted to pub two at the same time and the second one is being a pita.
> 
> One thing to do is use the Rafflecoptor giveaway to drive mailing list sign ups and facebook likes--people can earn additional entries by doing this. It doesn't look like this hop's rafflecoptor is doing that (please correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Thank you for the intel.



9thChapter said:


> I am aiming to have book one released this Summer and book two shortly thereafter. Might even consider holding off so I can publish both at the same time.
> 
> That brings up a good point, actually
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with what M. said. I'm also releasing two books under a first time pen name around the same time, so readers can purchase both books in the novel series. As a series and serial reader, I tend to purchase books that already have more of the story published waiting for me when I finish the first. Backlists are definitely useful, and from experience with my PNRs, readers who love a first series book tend to buy anything else connected to the series/serial (including standalone novelettes set in the same world).

I definitely think releasing two within the same month or at least by the following month is a power move. Having more than the first book ready (even if the follow-ups are still in editing) makes it possible to give readers a heads up about the dates for the follow-up release(s) and encourages mailing list sign-ups for readers who want your book release and promo announcements.

ETA: Added points.


----------



## L.E. Parin (Nov 30, 2012)

Glad you all liked the interview   Hopefully I can snag you all again for an interview for the next hop!  Maybe... hobbit themed?  

Loving all the hop posts, btw!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh boy oh boy, I would so be down for a halfling-based interview. My halflings are a cross between the Romani and ninja.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is the link to my blog post:
http://annakyss.wordpress.com/2013/07/15/magik-and-mayhem-blog-hop-and-giveaway/

I'm giving away a copy of my audiobook for my individual blog prize.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

My post is now live:
http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/the-ecology-of-the-tresolmi-elf/

Giving away my first book, A Girl and Her Monster as the prize. Said prize will be chosen by rolling polyhedral dice because I am a nerd.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Anna K said:


> Here is the link to my blog post:
> http://annakyss.wordpress.com/2013/07/15/magik-and-mayhem-blog-hop-and-giveaway/
> 
> I'm giving away a copy of my audiobook for my individual blog prize.





Vaalingrade said:


> My post is now live:
> http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/the-ecology-of-the-tresolmi-elf/
> 
> Giving away my first book, A Girl and Her Monster as the prize. Said prize will be chosen by rolling polyhedral dice because I am a nerd.


Got 'em. Posting them to my announcement page now (linked in the sig). I collected every individual blog hop link that was posted in this thread to include there.

@ Vaalingrade
Lurve the dice roll idea. I would enter for a copy if it were allowed, but I'm not sure it is.

*womp womp face*


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

If anyone in the blog hop (distant cousin of the sock hop?) wants to do an interview about the blog hop on my site, or whatever, get in touch with me. Best wishes and fishes to you all.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been adding a new post a day. The traffic has been pretty good. Harvey featured my blog with HM Ward and Endi Webb, and that giveaway is still going on too.

I've been posting through HootSuite different posts on Twitter and Facebook. If there are new posts, let me know so I can schedule them.

Here are my two new posts since Tues:
Wed. Post: Interview with William L. Stuart, author of the Gemstone Chronicles. MG Novel with an elf is featured as a main character. Did a book review of book 1 in the series on Tues.

http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2013/07/17/interview-with-william-l-stuart-author-of-the-gemstone-chronicles/

Thurs. Post: What I've Learned About Elves: A Reflection
Post about the facts I've learned about elves and fairies as I've done research for my MG novel series, The Crystal Keeper Chronicles.

http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2013/07/18/what-ive-learned-about-elves-a-reflection/

By the way, on Friday, I'm planning to put a link to the author interviews, and add a link to the blog post I did about Hobbiton. I visited New Zealand 2 years ago while they were filming the Hobbit movies. I had to sign a waiver that I couldn't post the pictures until the first movie was released. On Dec. 14, the day "The Hobbit" released, I totally posted a blog post on my visit. I'd waiting 1 1/2 years to do it.

http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/to-hobbiton-and-back-my-visit-to-the-set-of-hobbiton-for-the-movie-the-hobbit/

I learned a lot about hobbits, the beer used on the set was made for the movies by a local brew, and that you have to be 5' 2' to qualify for casting as a hobbit. I'm 5' 4', so I'm hobbit size when I stand next to the set. Anyway, I'd be good with a hobbit theme. I have dwarves in my books. So, I'd love to share info about them, and visiting New Zealand and Hobbiton. Tolkien is the master.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

A small correction for the central page. I don't know how I kept missing it, but the name of the series is 'Rune Breaker' two words. And the book is particular is 'A Girl and Her Monster', Book 1 of Rune Breaker.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Vaalingrade said:


> A small correction for the central page. I don't know how I kept missing it, but the name of the series is 'Rune Breaker' two words. And the book is particular is 'A Girl and Her Monster', Book 1 of Rune Breaker.


Sorry about that, I've corrected it now


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's my last post for the blog tour.
I've listed lots of links, all the giveaways, and thanked you all. But I'd like to thank you all on the board too. This has brought my blog some traffic, I've sold a few books, and got the word out about my series. So, thank you guys! Should we do it all again next year?

Friday Post: http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2013/07/19/last-day-of-the-magik-and-mayhem-blog-tour/


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

TiffanyTurner said:


> Should we do it all again next year?


We'll have to see


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

Once a year isn't enough. Once a quarter would be better and let anyone sign up to participate. You get 100 bloggers interested and ask them to chip in $5 for a hop prize and you've got a Kindle Fire and a gift card to giveaway.

Think bigger.    I'm in a hop right now with 150 people (craziness!). We've got a small prize on every blog that the individual blogger oversees and then the grand prizes of the Kindle Fire and the gift card.

M


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

I have to agree with M ^. Even with different genres, the bigger it is, the more attention it gets. I still think David Gaughran's MEGA 99c sale is a simple and effective idea.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I disagree with hardware as a prize, though. That attracts too many people who have no interest in the books.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Right, rafflecopter has picked our main winner: Silvia Fugate

I'e just sent them the gift card and my two books. Her email is:
[email protected]

So if everyone could email their books from the main giveaway to her or email her for a physical address if you were giving paper books, that would be great 

And then pick your individual winners from your blog too, I think that's everythng.

Take care,
Annette


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I disagree with hardware as a prize, though. That attracts too many people who have no interest in the books.


But it also attracts more people who are. You always have dead weight, that's just marketing, but if you're growing the demographic you want, you're still winning. I never care about dead weight, my focus is solely on the people who are interested in my work.

The one thing that counteracts the dead weight is requiring mailing list sign ups to enter the giveaway. That puts the bar a little higher and you won't have as many freebie seekers. You can't completely stop them, but it'll be better.

M


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I disagree with hardware as a prize, though. That attracts too many people who have no interest in the books.


99c sale then?


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

How about a 99 cent blog hop around Halloween?


----------

